# Eva Mendes veröffentlicht ihr erstes Sex-Tape



## Mandalorianer (5 Aug. 2010)

*Eva Mendes veröffentlicht ihr erstes Sex-Tape*

Das hat ihr wohl niemand zugetraut! Ausgerechnet Eva Mendes, die in Hollywood als Schauspielerin genug Brötchen verdient, will mit ihrem ersten Sex-Tape den Erotik-Markt aufmischen. Zu groß sei die Nachfrage im Internet danach gewesen. 
Inzwischen macht das lang ersehnte Video im Netz die Runde – ungeniert zeigt sich die kurvenreiche Schauspielerin vor der Kamera. Sie räkelt sich auf dem Bett und beweist sich auch in anderen variierenden Positionen, die man so auch bei ähnlichen Stars gesehen hat. 
Wirklich darauf reingefallen? Ihr Image mag sexy sein, aber vulgär wird Eva deswegen noch lange nicht. Die 36-Jährige drehte den witzigen Kurzfilm, um ihre neue Action-Komödie „The Other Guys“ zu promoten, in der auch Comedy-Star Will Ferrell mitspielt. Am 6. August feiert der Streifen seine US-Premiere. 
Nicht schlecht, der Fake! Zu Beginn des vermeintlichen Sex-Videos präsentiert sich Eva in Unterwäsche und im Nachtsicht-Modus - wie einst Paris Hilton. Tja, zu früh gefreut. Eva bleibt angezogen und löst den Begriff des Sex-Tapes so auf: Das Tape (zu Deutsch Klebeband) sei „S(icher) und EX(trem) gut“. Alles klar?
Hier das Eva Mendes Sex-Tape in voller Länge und unzensiert, viel Spaß!


```
http://www.funnyordie.com/videos/0a4d42beff/eva-mendes-sex-tape
```
*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## AMUN (5 Aug. 2010)

Naja... dazu fällt mir echt nix ein


----------



## Q (5 Aug. 2010)

Danke für den FSK-Sex-Beitrag


----------



## Muli (5 Aug. 2010)

Habe ich gestern erst einen netten Beitrag zu gesehen :thumbup:


----------



## Bobby35 (5 Aug. 2010)

Wenn sie meint..


----------



## Punisher (5 Aug. 2010)

Mit mir hätte sie ein besseres Video drehen können


----------



## General (6 Aug. 2010)

Und ich falle darauf hinein


----------



## STECHER (6 Aug. 2010)

ouuu mann...hat die nen geilen arsch!


----------



## Miraculix (6 Aug. 2010)

Ein GENIALER Clip - solche Wortspielereien find ich einfach klasse 

*...DA SIND WIR IHR WOHL GANZ SCHÖN AUF DEN LEIM GEGANGEN...*   :WOW:


----------



## Flotz (10 Aug. 2010)

ich hätte mich auch über ein richtiges sex tape gefreut =)


----------



## haegar331 (29 Aug. 2010)

der Schluß ist echt cool


----------

